# Question about chips in a foil pouch



## scvinegarpepper (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, I'm afraid my newly ordered AMNS won't be here in time to cook with tomorrow. So I'm going to have to improvise. I'm using my big gas cooker because my gas grill is too small and my UDS is at my parents house, miles and miles away. So I'm going to use chips and put them in pouches and place them on top of the "roof" over the burner. My question is this: should I soak the chips before putting them into the foil? I've heard both theories. But, in my mind, the whole theory of soaking the chips is so they don't burn up too fast. But if I am putting them in foil, it seems as though the foil barrier would keep them from burning up too fast, thus negating the need to soak. Am I right? Thanks.


----------



## figjam (Jan 27, 2011)

You'll likely get many opinions on this, but the purpose of using the foil pouch with chips is so you don't have to soak them.


----------



## eman (Jan 27, 2011)

I have used the foil pouchs and never soaked the chips. Just fold over a sheet of heavy duty foil and make the pouch . put in a lg. handfull of chips and fold to seal. i use an ice pick and put 6 holes in one side. works well.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 27, 2011)

I do not recommend soaking the chips.. to me it is just not necessary. Place the chips in the foil and only poke a few very small holes in the top of the pouch.

This will allow the smoke to get out without allowing too much oxygen to get in and you should hot have a problem with flare ups

You could also place the chips in a metal coffee can covered tightly with foil and only a few small holes to let the smoke out. If needed, you can cut the can down to size with a dremel or rotary tool and a cutting wheel then file the edges so you don't cut your fingers.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Do they even make metal coffee cans anymore?


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 27, 2011)

I never soak my chips. I think the theory behind soaking is like you said to keep them from burning so fast. Well they aren't going to smoke until they dry out so in my mind all  you are doing is delaying your smoke production. What  have found to work the best to lengthen your smoke production time is to use some chips and some chunks. The chips will start smoking faster and get your smoke production going and then the when they run out your chunks should be going and will give you some extra time so you aren't opending the door all the time to add chips. This is just what I have found that works best for me so take it for what it's worth. Good Luck.


----------



## callahan4life (Jan 27, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> I do not recommend soaking the chips.. to me it is just not necessary. Place the chips in the foil and only poke a few very small holes in the top of the pouch.
> 
> This will allow the smoke to get out without allowing too much oxygen to get in and you should hot have a problem with flare ups
> 
> ...


A tuna fish can with foil and sawdust works well also. When wraping in foil I have never soaked the chips and never had a problem.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2011)

I too agree on not soaking chips. Before I got my smoker, foiled chips is how I smoked. RB had a great idea with some chunks in the package too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2011)

All of the above. Not much to add.


----------



## eman (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes Jeff they still sell coffee in cans . But the wife gets all of ours to do cakes in.


----------



## scottstreet (Apr 10, 2013)

callahan4life said:


> A tuna fish can with foil and sawdust works well also. When wraping in foil I have never soaked the chips and never had a problem.


----------



## scottstreet (Apr 10, 2013)

callahan4life said:


> A tuna fish can with foil and sawdust works well also. When wraping in foil I have never soaked the chips and never had a problem.


----------



## scottstreet (Apr 10, 2013)

Callahan4life, love this idea (mainly because its cheap!!). I'm new to this site and to smoking, so excuse my ignorance! Do you need to pierce the underside of the can? And you cover the top of the can (which has been removed) with foil, right? And then poke holes in the foil?
Thx, appreciate all the help I can get. Just had my first unsuccessful foray into the world of smoke. I. Didn't get any!! I think because I drenched the chips.


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 10, 2013)

scottstreet said:


> Callahan4life, love this idea (mainly because its cheap!!). I'm new to this site and to smoking, so excuse my ignorance! Do you need to pierce the underside of the can? And you cover the top of the can (which has been removed) with foil, right? And then poke holes in the foil?
> Thx, appreciate all the help I can get. Just had my first unsuccessful foray into the world of smoke. I. Didn't get any!! I think because I drenched the chips.


Put about 4 holes equally around the very bottom of the SIDE of the can with a 1/4 or 3/8" drill bit. Poke 2 or 3 SMALL (1/4" would work) holes in the foil covering can. Do not wet the chips or saw dust if using that.


----------

